# Music in other languages



## tvdxer

Do listen to music in languages beside your own and English?

Around here, most people don't care for music in non-English languages.  They seem to listen to primarily what their friends and those around them do...I think it's that way in most places.  If you turn on the radio here, you will _not_ hear anything but English...even in Twin Cities, a major metropolitan area to the south of here, the only place on the dial you will hear Spanish is on the Spanish language-only stations marketed to immigrants.  The appeal music has seems to disappear once it is another language...even if the lyrics are nonsense in either language, and the music is really good...for example, take "Dragostea din Tei", the major Summer 2004 hit in much of Europe, and later across the world.  Despite having major chart success, the song had almost no radio airplay.  It has had some popularity recently as a novelty song, but you get the idea...

The same thing happened with Ricky Martin, who had success internationally singing in Spanish, but did not enjoy popularity in the U.S. until he began to sing in English.

Personally, the music I listen to is in a bunch of languages...I like dance/electronic music, the cheesier eurotrance/dance kind.  The lyrics aren't really that important in this kind of music, so I enjoy hearing good stuff from other countries in languages I generally can't understand in song...Croatian, Russian, French, Farsi, etc.

So, do people in your area normally listen to music in foreign languages?  Or do they reject it because they can't understand it or whatever?  And why do you think American radio and media is so aversive to non-English music?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I only listen to music if it's not in English. Mostly Spanish. But it's problably as closed minded as the people who only listen to music in English. I guess people who are more used to the idea that they are part of a multi-lingual world are more likely to embrace songs from other countries. I heard a guy on the Métro in Paris play a song on the guitar in Italian. So I guess they listen to stuff from alot of other places. Ricky Martin, by the way, was HUGE in France at the time and I don't think he really sings in French.

I sometimes listen to stuff in French or Portuguese. Sometimes to stuff in Wolof, Arabic, or Punjabi but it's mostly Spanish. I think it has to do with identity. I used to listen to some Anglo-american pop but I don't feel that Anglo-American anymore, I guess. I don't listen to country cuz I ain't country. I guess that's what it boils down to. Music is identity in a way.


----------



## cherine

I'm not sure about the identity thing, but personally I listen to songs in Arabic, French, English and Spanish (I prefer understanding what is being sung) but I can also listen to a beautiful song in Italian, Hindi, Russian... (not often though).
Many people in Egypt, specially the young generation, are very fond of English songs (of course; ain't everything American good ?)  Latin Music (from Latin America I mean) also has fans, because of its rythm.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

For several years I hosted a radio show on a university station, where the only predictable thing about the program was that very few of the lyrics were in English.  I played everything from _Planxty _to _Nusrat Fateh Ali Kahn _to _los Kjarkas_ to _Harmonium_.

Initially I wondered whether I was broadcasting into the ether, but was surprised and pleased to find that I had a fairly broad listenership.  This was perhaps partly because we had a large percentage of international students.  If somebody were hosting such a show now I'd be listening to it, but all I hear is more specialized shows, broadcasting in one language to a particular group of immigrants.

I still listen to a huge range of music, but now I do it on internet radio.  This is by no means typical of anyone of my acquaintance, however (forer@s not included   ).


----------



## Residente Calle 13

cherine said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the identity thing, but personally I listen to songs in Arabic, French, English and Spanish (I prefer understanding what is being sung) but I can also listen to a beautiful song in Italian, Hindi, Russian... (not often though).
> Many people in Egypt, specially the young generation, are very fond of English songs (of course; ain't everything American good ?)  Latin Music (from Latin America I mean) also has fans, because of its rythm.


I would be so interested in knowing which Latin singers are known in Egypt!!! LOL! I have a friend who told me she heard a Dominican song in Jordan and I was soooo flattered. Wow! You know, the DR is really small country and for a song to travel so far...

In the US, and even in some Latin countries, what kind of music you listen to, especially when you're a teen and young adult, kind of puts you in a category. In Santo Domingo, we had "los roqueros" (the rock fans) who lived in their own little world. It's not just that they listened to Pink Floyd (who i've grown to like btw) it's that it was kind of a lifestyle for them. Dress, attitude, and all the rest.


----------



## cherine

Yes, I understand what you mean by the lifestyle. I think that this, in a way , happens everywhere.


			
				Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I would be so interested in knowing which Latin singers are known in Egypt!!!


The world being so small  some Latin singers succeded in arriving to as far as Egypt; like Ricky Martin, Shakira, Juanes. Many people like Enrique Eglesias (who's from Spain not Latin American, as we know)  but I don't.
I'm not sure if Marc Antony is considered Latin or American, but I loved his Spanish album a lot.


----------



## Heba

I listen to music in Arabic, English and Spanish. I do not care about the language of the song as long as it is good.
I have always liked to listen to Spanish songs, even before I started to teach myself Spanish. It is true that the song sounded like clusters of sounds that I could not understand, but I enjoyed the music itself and the voice of the performer.

Some people listen to music in diferent languages simply because the music itself and the performance of the singer touch their hearts. One of my professors once told me that he used to listen to Julio Iglasis when he was in high school and even memorized the words (rather the clusters of sounds) though he understood nothing of what Julio was singing and though he had no idea about spanish. He only felt then that the music was so soft and romantic.

In my opinion, the language of the music you listen to says nothings about your identity. Music in itself is a universal language.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

cherine said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if Marc Antony is considered Latin or American, but I loved his Spanish album a lot.


Latin! Latin! Latin! He was born in New York City and grew up not too far from here but he is and will always be 100% Puerto Rican .

I think it's great that in Egypt they listen to Latin American music. Now if we could only get Latin Americans to listen to Egyptian music. I understand that Egypt exports a great deal of music and movies. Is that right?


----------



## cherine

Yes. And I think some of it -specially the music- can be found every where, specially in the cities with Arabic speaking emigrants.


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:
			
		

> The world being so small  some Latin singers succeded in arriving to as far as Egypt; like Ricky Martin, Shakira, Juanes. Many people like Enrique Eglesias .


Shakira is half Lebanese, I believe, and, while her music is mainly Latin, much of her dancing style is Arabic in nature. I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## cuchuflete

Please try, however difficult it may be, not to turn this thread into a collection of "I really like_________".  This is not a listing forum, nor a collection of recommendations for favorites.

The thread topic is interesting.  It is about the languages of the music you listen to, and not an invitation to give opinions about the quality or deficiencies of individual performers.

If there are further digressions into fan club chatter, the thread will be closed.

Thanks,
Cuchuflete,
Mod.


----------



## Moogey

I only listen to Italian music, unless I'm in the car, then the radio is on (no Italian radio stations around here). I like Italian music a lot more than English music. It was really my Italian teacher that got me into it, insisting that singing along to the Italian music would help on a multitude of levels, being one of the greatest ways to learn another language. It helps you learn the language, the culture, and pronounce things properly (along with improving your understanding and identification of words.) It really does help, because often times if I have a doubt about a specific sentence structure, a piece of a song will pop up in my head and answer my question! It has boosted my vocab and helped my pronunciation as well, as my teacher said.

-M


----------



## GenJen54

I don't know of its availability in other countries, but last year my husband and I discovered - and subscribed to - Satellite Radio.  Not only do we get rid of the endless stream of pesky commercials, but the foreign music selection is quite nice.  We have no fewer than four Spanish-language channels, with each channel focusing on a different  "genre" of hispanic music:  pop, "traditional," Carribbean-inspired and "latin" jazz.

I was also thrilled with the recent addition of two French (mostly Canadian) music channels plus some French-Canadian and news talk, so I get to practice, even though I am not used to that particular accent.  

I bounce around between those stations, as well as some other English-language favorites.  Before satellite, I had to rely on some favorite CDs, which I listen to.


----------



## jimreilly

Re tvdxer's original post:

1) Even if the original post seems more to refer to more popular music, perhaps worth noting that people who listen to (Western European) classical music routinely listen to music in languages not their own.

2) There are also some stations in the USA which broadcast many programs from and about a variety of cultures, such as (in the Twin Cities itself) KFAI. KFAI has programs which include various kinds of content and music, such as (European) a French program and a Scandinavian folk program, as well as many programs from non-European traditions, including several different African programs, some of them extremely valuable for communities like the Somali community in the Twin Cities and the growing West African community.

Like many such stations it's a weak signal and I guess it can be hard to get way out in the burbs, but that's just  another good reason to live right in Minneapolis. It's also a good reason to give money to such stations so they can get stronger (or just continue to exist). I hope other cities have such stations too, but check out KFAI, tvdxer!


----------



## Sisyphus

tvdxer said:
			
		

> Do listen to music in languages beside your own and English?
> 
> Around here, most people don't care for music in non-English languages.  They seem to listen to primarily what their friends and those around them do...I think it's that way in most places.  If you turn on the radio here, you will _not_ hear anything but English...
> 
> So, do people in your area normally listen to music in foreign languages?  Or do they reject it because they can't understand it or whatever?  And why do you think American radio and media is so aversive to non-English music?


Yes, I listen to music in other languages, although I must admit it's a bit of a rarity.

It's true that American radio doesn't play a lot of music in foreign languages, but there have been notable exceptions:  during the 80s, the German band 'Nena' had a big hit in the US '99 Luftballon'.  While the hit was the English version, the German version played quite a bit as well.

And of course, on college radio, you get all kinds of non-english music.  This is where you get all the great music from Africa, Europe, Asia, etc. that doesn't play on the regular radio.  Some of it even receives a wider audience than just the college crowd; 'The Gypsy Kings' started out on college radio, but became very popular and more mainstream, although never quite making it to standard radio stations, I believe.

I still remember the time when I worked at a cafe up in northern California, we were playing 'Shonen Knife' when a group of Japanese tourists came in.  They were blown away that we were listening to a Japanese band in this small cafe.  Of course, it was also a college town.   I do think non-english music is prevalent in the US- just not on the 'Top-40' radio stations.


----------



## cuchuflete

I've been listening to classical music on the radio for decades.  It's available throughout the US, and includes many languages for the vocal pieces, including Latin.

As I live in the Northeast, there are many foreign language radio stations other than English and Spanish.  I hear songs in French, Portuguese, Italian, and various other languages.

The generalization that "American radio and media is so aversive (_sic_)  to non-English music" is a falsehood in this part of the country.   I used to work  frequently in the Minneapolis area, and I recall hearing other languages than English on rental car radios.  I don't know how this may have changed in the past few years.


----------



## vince

BUt it is still true that non-English songs can almost never become popular in the United States whereas English songs regularly hit the top 10 in non-English-speaking countries.

I try to listen to Latin American music (in Spanish) in addition to American music but I am having difficulty finding artists and styles I like.


----------



## danielfranco

The issue about foreign and non-English music "breaking through" into mainstream American radio is almost a tradition. Perhaps it is a matter of national ideology, or maybe it has to do mostly with the commercial aspect of it (peddle to the audience only what they would buy).
But to illustrate the point, the Beatles were one of the first (if not THE first) pop music world-wide juggernauts back in the sixties, but did not get radio play time or commercial promotion until after a few years into the world-gripping Beatlemania craze.
I think, in comparison, we have a much better deal in the present with so many choices available through direct radio schemes such as satellite radio (portable and through TV-cable services) or internet radio. Hopefully in the near future it will be commercially viable for radio stations to devote more broadcasts to world music.

One more thing: Could this polyglot approach to music appreciation have any relationship to the geographical conditions? I mean, Europe has many countries in close proximity in a relatively small section of a continent, each of which have a strong influence among each other. The USA, in comparison, is a very, very, very large country with only two neighbors who exert very little influence on it.


----------



## TimeHP

Hi all.
I listen a lot of English music and when I was younger I probably began to love English because I liked Brit pop and Us songwriters. But I sometimes listen to Chinese as well, to Latin American and French music, and, of course, to Italian music, which has a wide range of genders. 
Recently a lot of Italian singers has begun to sing in English, because they probably think that a song in Italian is less interesting abroad. Maybe they're right...  
Ciao


----------



## Mutichou

I listen a lot of English and French (my mother tongue) music, but I sometimes listen Spanish, Italian, German or Japanese music.


----------



## Silvaninha

I listen to a lot of Brazilian and Portuguese music and then dissect it until I realise how the grammar is being used and I try to pick up new vocabulary! In the same way I listen to Spanish/Latin-American and French music, and sometimes German and Russian as well. And, I find it nice sometimes to listen to Taiwanese or Finnish music; just because it can be soothing to not understand a word.


----------



## Juri

I'm surprised about the MOOGEY's hearing to Italian music, as help in learning Italian, because it has been the same with me, knowing by heart
French songs. I never studied this language seriously, but nobody in Fance can sell me, as made with GI men by neapolitan "scugnizzi"
after WWII.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Juri said:
			
		

> I never studied this language seriously, but nobody in Fance can sell me, as made with GI men by neapolitan "scugnizzi"
> after WWII.



I don't understand what you're trying to say here, Juri.  Could you try rephrasing it, please?


----------



## la reine victoria

Classical music is my preference.  I greatly appreciate hearing sung Italian, Spanish and French.  In fact, if the music is pleasing to my ear then the language is irrelevant.

Sometimes, in nostalgic mood, I return briefly to my youth and listen to the 'golden oldies' of the 60s.  Usually these are all in English laced with Marijuana and a dash of LSD.


Your 'golden oldie'
Reine V.


----------



## fenixpollo

danielfranco said:
			
		

> One more thing: Could this polyglot approach to music appreciation have any relationship to the geographical conditions? I mean, Europe has many countries in close proximity in a relatively small section of a continent, each of which have a strong influence among each other. The USA, in comparison, is a very, very, very large country with only two neighbors who exert very little influence on it.


 I think it has more to do with attitude than geography: isolationism has been a strong undercurrent in American attitudes since the start of the country, which I think manifests itself in a cultural isolationism and cultural arrogance in many Americans. 





			
				tvdxer said:
			
		

> the only place on the dial you will hear Spanish is on the Spanish language-only stations marketed to immigrants.


 How do you know that they are marketed to immigrants? Do you think that they are the only ones listening? These are rhetorical questions to point out that the market provides what consumers will buy, and the majority of English-speaking consumers are reluctant to buy "foreign-language" music.

On the other hand, radio outlets and record companies produce what they *think* the public will buy and what will make the most money. In my city, there are at least 6 Spanish-language stations that play exclusively banda/norteña/ranchera/tejana (country music), one that plays modern pop and one that plays reggaetón. If there were more variety available to English-speaking consumers, I think more would buy.

And as far as "international" music available on the radio, there is some around here but it's offered at odd hours. You have to _want_ to listen to it and make an effort to hear it -- so the general public doesn't get exposure to a variety of genres... and languages. Which is how most of them like it.


----------



## Outsider

Since I usually can't understand over 50% of the lyrics in a song, even when it's in English or Portuguese...  ... I don't have any problem with listening to music in foreign languages, in principle. From recent years, I remember the singers Alejandro Sanz (Spanish) and Laura Pausini (Italian). 

But, to be quite honest, the vast majority of the music I listen to is in English. This has to do, in part, with my teenage past (I was a mild _roquero_, and a fan of synth-pop before that). Only recently did I begin to pay more attention to Portuguese and Brazilian music. 

On the other hand, I've liked classical music for many years. And I like jazz once in a while, too.

I _remember_ hearing some famous songs in other languages every once in a while. Nena and her 99 red balloons, yes... Falco... Ofra Haza, when she had her biggest hits... But these names are few and far between, I'm afraid.


----------



## tvdxer

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I've been listening to classical music on the radio for decades.  It's available throughout the US, and includes many languages for the vocal pieces, including Latin.
> 
> As I live in the Northeast, there are many foreign language radio stations other than English and Spanish.  I hear songs in French, Portuguese, Italian, and various other languages.
> 
> The generalization that "American radio and media is so aversive (_sic_)  to non-English music" is a falsehood in this part of the country.   I used to work  frequently in the Minneapolis area, and I recall hearing other languages than English on rental car radios.  I don't know how this may have changed in the past few years.


If you read my post more closely, you may have noticed that I was talking about _mainstream_ American media.  Not the (very abundant) U.S.-based media directed towards immigrants or with an intentionally "international" theme.  KFAI fits into the latter category.

Classical music is definitely an exception I forgot to mention, probably because I was thinking of popular music when I wrote the post.  However, are classical music stations really "mainstream" in the U.S., in the same way rock / country / pop / hip-hop stations are?  Most are public.


----------



## tvdxer

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I think it has more to do with attitude than geography: isolationism has been a strong undercurrent in American attitudes since the start of the country, which I think manifests itself in a cultural isolationism and cultural arrogance in many Americans.  How do you know that they are marketed to immigrants? Do you think that they are the only ones listening? These are rhetorical questions to point out that the market provides what consumers will buy, and the majority of English-speaking consumers are reluctant to buy "foreign-language" music.



It's pretty obvious that these stations are _not_ marketed towards Anglophones, but primarily towards a target audience of immigrants as well as those who have been in the country for two or three generations, except maybe in areas like L.A. where there is a strongly entrenched and long-running Hispanic community.  I think if you ask any of the stations' general managers, or more likely, the president of the company who owns them, who their primary market is, they will _not_ mention interested Anglos.

I think your point about "cultural isolationism" is right on the spot, however.


----------



## cuchuflete

Tvdxer,
Sorry, I didn't notice the word mainstream in the thread opener.  Mainstream radio in the US is what, two, maybe three huge chains?  Agreed, they peddle whatever attracts the most listeners, and most listeners couldn't give a rat's patootie for anything beyond English, preferably with a heavy 1-4-5 base line, incomprehensible lyrics, repeated use of "yeah"....

But let us remember that C&W also has a broad following, with its modern reprise of the troubadour traditions, just substituting pickup trucks, dogs, and busted romances and drugs and booze for Courtly Love.  

And then there is the pestilence of religious radio, mainstream and local, (send your contribution to_______), which will allow songs in any language if it will help separate the faithful from their hard-earned cash.  

Yes, it's clear that 'merkins for the most part are monolingual, and their listening habits and choices reflect this.  Is anyone surprised?


----------



## love4lingua

It appears that the British are less tolerant than Americans when it comes to broadcasting foreign music.  Whilst in Spain i heard the pop song by Aventura 'Obsesion', then when i came home to England i heard it on MTV, but it had been translated into English, it definately wasn't as good!  I decided to experiment in a bar one night and asked the DJ for the song.  The result was, that he actually had it, but obviously there was no demand for it, so he didn't usually play it.  I suppose it is a bit like the chicken and the egg....quite frustrating really.  There are so many cool Spanish songs that i've heard, i just really wish that the British record companies (who i blame) would be more open-minded and experiment with the market a bit more.


----------



## Brioche

Generally, I like to understand the words of songs. So I tend to listen to songs in the languages I understand.

I find that when I know the words of operatic arias, for example, I enjoy them much better.

With really good songs there is a match between the words and the music, which you can appreciate only if you understand the words.

However, I also enjoy Arabic and Indian music.


----------



## CrazyIvan

jimreilly said:
			
		

> Re tvdxer's original post:
> 
> 1) Even if the original post seems more to refer to more popular music, perhaps worth noting that people who listen to (Western European) classical music routinely listen to music in languages not their own.


 
I love operas since my high school age therefore my ears are spoiled to,say, too many languages.  From German, French, Italian, Spanish, and even Catalan.(Thank to José Carerras ) 

I have to admit that, I could not  distinguish them at the begining. ( now I do the better job..) I have to say, songs in different language system really sound different. A germanic language song is definitely different from Latin. But, they are all beautiful!! 



> 2) There are also some stations in the USA which broadcast many programs from and about a variety of cultures, such as (in the Twin Cities itself) KFAI. KFAI has programs which include various kinds of content and music, such as (European) a French program and a Scandinavian folk program, as well as many programs from non-European traditions, including several different African programs, some of them extremely valuable for communities like the Somali community in the Twin Cities and the growing West African community.


 
I read a article long long time ago talking about those regional radio stations with some other languages. It seems they are having great progress and also drawing some loyal listeners. That article is interesting because it took this phenomenon as a good example of market postioning.


----------



## CrazyIvan

Some examples in Taiwan may raise your interest. 

Since our we are a small island and in the middle of east pacific ocean, we, accept quite great range of music.

So, this is how our radio station sounds like.

You may find English songs followed by a Japanese song. Then Chinese one may come in once a while mixed with Korean songs. Sometimes the listener will call in and ask for a Contonese song. Taiwanese song will in between of all those songs....

Isn't it interesting..?  ( I may a bit exaggertate the situation but it is more or less the situation.)


----------



## CrazyIvan

(some history just come into my brain so I cannot stop...please tolerate me to share more)

Japanese songs come in during the occupation period and we even replace the lyrics with our own language. Though nowaday pop Japanese music have totally new style.

American songs are generally popular as English ones. My parenets told me those music style came into Taiwan while the American Army still stationed on the island. ( Not any more, but the influence remains.)

Thank to the Korean Trend.... The Korean culture swept Taiwan along with their love soap operas....

Contonese songs, well, I do not know since when but I know the Taiwanese pop industry has a lot to do with Hong Konger one. 

I forgot to mention the latin songs...mmm....I guess that is back from spanish occupation period...(kidding  )


----------



## jimreilly

tvdxer said:
			
		

> If you read my post more closely, you may have noticed that I was talking about _mainstream_ American media. Not the (very abundant) U.S.-based media directed towards immigrants or with an intentionally "international" theme. KFAI fits into the latter category.
> 
> Classical music is definitely an exception I forgot to mention, probably because I was thinking of popular music when I wrote the post. However, are classical music stations really "mainstream" in the U.S., in the same way rock / country / pop / hip-hop stations are? Most are public.



Well, I understood you were talking about the "mainstream", tvdxer, but to point out the shortcomings of the mainstream and not note that there ARE alternatives is just to help perpetuate the limitations of the mainstream. Those of us on the fringe can help change the mainstream; even if that seems hopeless, we don't need to let ourselves be limited by it. We aren't.  Quality, after all, is not always the same as popularity or commercial success.

And a note to CrazyIvan--Taiwan sounds really interesting--it's too bad there wasn't an Icelandic occupation too (Leiv Eriksson didn't get that far!), because they have some great music, too.


----------



## Fernando

I would say that 99% of pop music played on radio or TV are in English or Spanish (from Spain or America). 

We have some tradition to hear Italian singers (Pausini, Battiato). Portuguese music (specially from Brazil but some from Portugal) is also heared. We (but me) share the international passion for Carlinhos Brown.

Only occasional hits from France or Germany (Ramstein) have achived to sell in Spain. My (our?) ignorance of other musics is close to absolute, except international hits (Abba, A-ha...)

Some people is interested in Arab (specially Maroccian) music or African traditional musics.

Obviously most classical music is played in Italian or German or Spanish (biased, I assume) with some French or English.


----------



## love4lingua

I wonder what it would take for the British record companies to broadcast more foreign music?  When i was in Spain, i noticed that they broadcasted songs in various languages, i wish Britain was the same.  I encountered Carlinhos Brown in Spain and loved listening to his music to get ready to go out to and even got to see him at La Plaza de Toros in Alicante.  If only it were the same here...


----------



## ewhite

I have been honing my Spanish comprehension skills for years with the help of Vicente Fernandez, Cuco Sanchez y los Tigres del Norte. In general, I listen to quite a bit of what I guess is fairly old-school Mexican popular music. I'm also a fan of old-school salsa: nobody could sing like Hector LaVoe and Pete Rodriguez.

And my years-long effort to learn Irish left me with an appreciation of Seosamh O hEanai, but not much comprehension of what he was singing.

And without a word of French, there is always Edith Piaf; without a word of Arabic, there is Om Kalsoum. Two proofs that a gifted singer can get the meaning across.


----------



## Bettie

I mostly hear music in English and Spanish, but sometimes I can hear some music in other languages.

Once in Greece, while walking in the street, that in some house it was being played Luis Miguel's Romances and I felt so proud, hehehe.


----------



## maxiogee

I like, but don't always understand the words of, a lot of Irish music. And like Bettie I've enjoyed a frisson of pride when abroad and I have heard some Seán Ó Riada coming from someone's window - or The Chieftains.


----------



## cuchuflete

We seem to be drifting (ineluctably?) back to listing names of those we listen to, which is not the thread topic.

This is not a listing forum!  Though we often lean that way.

If people cannot restrain themselves from naming names, at the expense of the thread topic, the thread may just list too far to starboard, and sink out of sight.


----------



## fenixpollo

love4lingua said:
			
		

> I wonder what it would take for the British record companies to broadcast more foreign music?


 More risk-taking on the part of studio managers and producers.  Record companies are conservative, risk-averse organizations.  They need to realize that there is money to be made from people who want good music, no matter if it's from the local culture or not.


			
				Bettie said:
			
		

> Once in Greece, while walking in the street, that in some house it was being played [name of Spanish-language artist deleted] and I felt so proud, hehehe.


 What a wonderful and honest reaction.  I'm sure that many of us feel proud when people in other countries recognize what we consider to be positive aspects of our culture.


----------



## ewhite

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> More risk-taking on the part of studio managers and producers.  Record companies are conservative, risk-averse organizations.  They need to realize that there is money to be made from people who want good music, no matter if it's from the local culture or not.
> What a wonderful and honest reaction.  I'm sure that many of us feel proud when people in other countries recognize what we consider to be positive aspects of our culture.



And even when the recordings exist, radio stations in the U.S. do not experiment with programming outside of the Clear Channel playlist. 

I find it interesting that in New York City, at least, cable TV serves a much more diverse audience. But then, of course, you have to pay for cable, so that the Albanian or Armenian programming is not dependent on paid advertisers.


----------



## Blehh.

I honestly don't see the problem with listing artists, as long as the overall post sticks to the topic. And there seems to be an ample discussion going on here.

Anyway, as the child of Indian immigrants, I've been exposed to Indian music my entire life, so I listen to music in Sanskrit, Hindi and Tamil. In addition to that, I've been learning Spanish, so reggaeton and rock/jazz/R&B en español have grown on me as well as salsa, bachata, merengue, cumbya, etc. There's at least 5 Spanish-language stations, since I'm in Houston which has a strong Hispanic community. There's also a Vietnamese station, Indian-language stations, Chinese stations...Houston's actually quite diverse. And nothing stops you from listening to those stations just because you're not whatever nationality they represent, right?

I love samba and bossa nova, (I'm a huge Antonio Carlos Jobim fan) as well as other Portuguese musical styles. If anyone knows any good international artists, feel free to PM me. :] Houston needs a Portuguese station! (Maybe Houston has one, but I just haven't found it yet.)

But to sum it up, I LOVE international music. Music is music; language isn't a liability, it's an asset to the music and only contributes to its beauty.


----------



## Sofia29

I listen to music in Spanish, English, French, Portuguese and Italian.

Radios here play music in Spanish and English, for the most part, and some Portuguese and Italian. I actually got to know lots of Brazilian artists I now love through the radio (Paulinho Moska and Maria Rita come to mind).


----------



## roxcyn

I listen to music in English, Spanish and Italian because those are languages I know, I have music in French, Thai, Chinese, Arabic, German, Dutch, and many other languages that I don't know, but I do listen to them


----------



## Etcetera

I like Finnish music. Even if I don't understand what the song is about, I enjoy the sound of the language. Same with Italian music. The languages themselves are so beautiful that you don't need to understand them in order to enjoy them!


----------



## Namakemono

Most of the music I listen to is instrumental, but when I listen to vocal music, I frankly don't give a damn about what they sing or what language they use. In fact, many of the vocal songs I have are simply gibberish. I only want the singer to use his or her voice as an instrument. I wish people stopped looking at the "artist's" image and lyrics and focused more on the music itself.


----------



## Etcetera

Namakemono said:


> I wish people stopped looking at the "artist's" image and lyrics and focused more on the music itself.


Isn't lyrics also important?
In my opinion, the music may be extremely beautiful, but bad verse spoils everything. I can't listen to a song if it's plainly stupid.


----------



## Namakemono

I can listen to a song about cleaning a toilet if the instrumentation is good, but if the music is bad, even if the lyrics are great, I can't listen to the song. Lyrics are just a complement that can actually add to the music, but for me they're not necessary. I don't like to choose music because the musician sings to a certain rhythm in a certain language about certain subjects, which seems to be all that people care about.


----------



## Etcetera

Well, de gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## Agatka

I really love Balkan Music: especially Serbian. Also Croatian, Bosnian, Bulgarian.... I like some groups (singers) from Slovenia. I like Ruslana from Ukraine. I like Finnish music. Norwey music... and of course Polish  But if I have chance to know music from the other countries, I'd love to know it. 
When it comes to lyricks.... well I want to know about what sb is singing. And sometimes it's a great reason to start learning this language..


----------



## ronanpoirier

I really feel bad for not listening to songs in other languages here.
The radio is invaded by Portuguese and English songs but, if we have luck, we can listen to Spanish and Italian. And if we are even luckier (?) we can listen to French or German songs.

I have at my computer songs in Portuguese, English, Spanish, Italian, French and Hungarian. I also have one song in Russian and one in Slovenian.


----------



## ferran

i hardly listen to any croatian music because it ain't good and my language doesn't sound very well when it's sung. i've always preferred italian music, spanish, latino and some british music. portuguese is great too! 
but the most of the croats listen to our music... which s****


----------



## LouisaB

Mainstream audiences in the UK rarely get to hear music in other languages because radios don't play it. Radios don't play it because they think mainstream audiences don't like it. So how do you break that circle?

Very occasionally, a song in another language is allowed to infiltrate our air-waves because the DJs think it has another selling point. Thus 'Je t'aime' became a surprise hit, because of the sex content, and 'Tu es partout' received coverage because it was used in the film 'Saving Private Ryan'. Most well known of all was the runaway success of Pavarotti singing 'Nessun Dormer' because it was used for the football World Cup...

Generally, however, there seems to be a sad British prejudice against songs in other languages - perhaps because we're so rubbish with languages (forgive huge generalisation!). We even have the English National Opera which performs Italian, German and French operas in _English_, which to me is frankly hideous. But then I don't think we're alone in that. When I was last in Norway, I heard 'La Bohème' sung in Norwegian, and that didn't work for me at all. Norwegian (like English) just doesn't have the same musical fluidity. To hear Mimi gliding offstage with the immortal words 'Takk...Takk' was deeply memorable for all the wrong reasons.

Louisa


----------



## zaigucis

I listen Latvian, Russian, English, Italian, Spanish, Turkish, not so much - German, French. Lately more Italian and Spanish.


----------



## moura

I like to ear Portuguese music (and the problem here is just the opposite of the situation reported by Louise - main radios run away of the Portuguese, God only knows why  ) and then English, French, Spanish, Italien and sofort as long as the melody communicates something to me. 

The Italian, by instance, is prodigious when leasten to the opera, and Rossini for me is at the top of Italien music.

But the English is gentle and profound in the voice of some present and late singers (from Bob D to Tom W)

And the French are fantastic. Just a name (Belgian, on the case) - Jacques Brell.

I heard too Irish music which I found powerful. The Northeastern rhythm is the best in Brazil, for me. And African voices, of course.

For me music is music, as long as the sound communicates something. I don't argue whether it comes from the kitsh field or from more leveled fields of the opera, if I sense its flame.


----------



## 1234plet

I listen to music in English and Spanish and I don't listen to music in my own native language, Danish, - unless they're playing it on TV or on the radio. 
Here in Denmark we sometimes play music in other languages, but not very often. It's mostly English and Danish.


----------



## Sparkle

I mostly listen to English stuff. For a couple of reasons. Firstly because I'm an all-around Anglophile. Secondly, because I like rock/hard-rock/metal and there are no good rock/etc PT bands, IMO. And the ones that I kinda like don't sound all that good to my ears in Portuguese, ie sth sung in PT always sounds more stupid/cheesy to me than the same thing in English. 

There are many bands I like that are European (Finnish, Dutch - like The Rasmus, Nightwish & Within Temptation) but sing in English, but if they had that same style of music and sang in their own language I'd still enjoy listening to them, I'm sure.


As Moura already mentioned, radios in Portugal don't really play much Portuguese music. If we turn on the radio we'll probably catch whatever songs/artists/bands are 'in' everywhere, at the moment. 
On a trip to Spain this Summer it was surprising to see that every time the radio was on there was only Spanish music playing. They quite like their national stuff, and that really made me think about the fact that our radios play 95% foreign stuff while the opposite happens in our neighbour country.

And, since that trip, Spanish music has grown on me too, so I listen to it quite often now. 
I also like Italian music, especially because I find the language absolutely sweet and Laura Pausini and Eros Ramazzotti were singers I've grown up listening to.

Lately I've been listening to some Dutch music too, because I just started learning Dutch and listening to the sound of it flow in a song helps a lot, no doubts about that.


----------



## kanojo_

I listen to a variety of artists from countries all over the world. I love English music, esp. Blur, Italian music (Delta V, Claudio Baglioni),Korean(3rd Line Butterfly, Misty Blue..), Chinese (Karena Lam), Japanese(Ayumi Hamasaki) music which I find to be mostly amazing! I hardly listen to Slovene music though. It sounds just to familiar to me, hehe as Slovenian is my mother tongue.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

It's funny how your tastes can expand when you get older.  As a mid-fifites listener, I've gotten sick of most popular music, and bored with classical (on another subject, I do believe that classical music has become marginalized in the last 20 years, at least in the USA).  

As a result, now I listen mostly to non-European originated music, mostly Arabic, Persian and Indian, preferably in the classical mode although I've become very fond of Bollywood and Qawwali music.  I also like groups doing revivals of European folk music, such as Muzikas in Hungary.

I drive my wife crazy with most of the stuff I bring home.


----------



## Lada

Mostly I listen to the music in my native language, but there are nice exceptions:
-Rammstein, Tanzwut, Oomph! and even Frank Duval  (Germany)
-Patricia Kaas, Mylene Farmer, Indochine, Telephone (France)
-EKV (Serbian?)
-i have an album of Greek rock (the name of group is translated "Freinds forever)
- Turkish Rock (Teoman is simply cool)
-Czech rock - Sputnik
Also I have plenty rock songs in other Slavic languages, as I simply like Slavic rock


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

In France and Italy, English music is more popular than other music.

In general, I think that English music is "cooler" than the others, but I couldn't tell you why.

But I agree that there are French and Italian songs that are absolutely great.

The funny thing is that people in Italy and in France don't understand English lyrics, therefore some years ago, you could hear girls singing around "I'm horny, horny, horny, horny". If only they knew what they were singing!

Another thing that I'd like to know is why in France the only Italian music I hear is the naffest you can find, like Pausini, Celentano, Ricchi e Poveri etc...
Don't french people know that there are also "cool" singers in Italy? : Pelù, Ligabue, etc...


----------



## phasedance557

years ago as a Music Major in College, I was a jazz snob and thought that vocal music in any language just "got in the way" of melody and harmony.Then a friend turned me on to Brazilian-Portugues Music...man, it was ALL OVER. English seemed so abrasive after that. it's like Portuguese is made for music. Of course having Jobim wite the music never hurt i guess! I wanted to marry Astrud Gilberto even if she was 30 years older...
Brazilian Portuguese music is pretty much the only vocal music i listen to these days, the rest is mostly instrumental.


----------



## Juri

A funny curiosity:
Few days ago, during the synchronization of an English documentary about Chinese inventors, I've seen and heard Marylin Monroe, perfectly singing a Chinese song.The invention adapts song words to facial 
expressions.


----------



## MGA69

Mostly I listen to music in different languages, not only in my native language (Spanish): English, French (above all Mylène Farmer), Italien, Portuguese, Turquish, and other exotic languages... I love World Music, too! ​


----------



## punctuate

tvdxer said:


> Around here, most people don't care for music in non-English languages.


In Russia, it's different. I mean, apart from records in Russian (most prominence probably), records in English, French, and Italian (in this order) are also heard. Records in any other languages (Ukrainian, German, Spanish, ...) are or used to be more like a rarity on the radio stations.


----------



## Vanda

MGA69 said:


> Mostly I listen to music in different languages, not only in my native language (Spanish): English, French (above all Mylène Farmer), Italien, Portuguese, Turquish, and other exotic languages... I love World Music, too! ​



Me too!


----------



## ESustad

I learned my basic Portuguese by listening and memorizing the lyrics to Tropicalia artists like Os Mutantes, Tom Ze, Gilberto Gil, Caetano Veloso, Gal Costa, etc.  I listen to a lot of chanson française too, as well as Spanish-language stuff like rock en español, cumbia, salsa, merenge, and Arabic-language raï music too.


----------



## MGA69

Are there some fans of Mylène Farmer here ?


----------



## jasio

It very much depends on various aspects, in fact. 

English (primarily American and 'international' rather than British) is most popular nowadays indeed. There are also waves of interests in other music (like Balkan - after Goran Bregović recorded with Polish artists several disks with Balkan songs with texts translated to Polish; there were also several other projects of similar nature). There was a time, when Jamaican music was quite popular, and when Irish music was very much in fashion, and the same with Italian. But there are also numerous groups focusing on very specific music; when I attend events with folk music (Balkan, Belorussian, Gypsy, Polish, Russian, Ukrainian, etc) I keep recognising the same faces. And probably fans of rasta or Irish music also keep recognising the same faces throughout years.


----------



## ancalimon

I like Scandinavian folk songs a lot. They sound very similar with Turkic folk songs.


----------



## Sepia

ancalimon said:


> I like Scandinavian folk songs a lot. They sound very similar with Turkic folk songs.



HUH!!??

Are you particularly thinking of the rythm here - or just the fact that they like violins?


----------



## ancalimon

Sepia said:


> HUH!!??
> 
> Are you particularly thinking of the rythm here - or just the fact that they like violins?



The melody usually. And the feeling they make one feel. Also the language sounds vulgar just like many Turkic languages.


----------



## Stoggler

I must be quite unusual as an Englishman who lives in the south of the country who regularly listens to music in Scots Gaelic.  In my late teenage years* I was a big fan of Runrig, a Scottish group who sing in both English and Gaelic.  I've since got into similar music like Mànran or Julie Fowlis.

There can't be many middle-aged men who drive through the Sussex countryside singing (or a close approximation) along with Scots Gaelic-language music!

*back then Runrig were a saviour for me really - I was going through a really difficult time psychologically and Runrig was one of the few things that kept me happy and on a good course.

My music collection has the odd bit of music in other languages, Russian, Swedish, quite a bit of Welsh, but the vast majority of non-English stuff is Scots Gaelic.


----------



## Sepia

ancalimon said:


> The melody usually. And the feeling they make one feel. Also the language sounds vulgar just like many Turkic languages.




Could you mention a title - I can't imagine anything of Swedish or Danish origin with a melody that has any resemblance with any music from the Eastern Mediterranean countries.


----------



## Oleg68

Stoggler, what kind of Russian music do you like?


----------



## SaritaSarang

My music collection is about 95% Spanish, (mostly Mexican music), and the rest a mixture of English and some Russian. I branched out on my own at a young age and turned on Spanish speaking radio and looked music up online, but throughout the years I have gained even more exposure to it because my husbands family and friends are now a part of my life and they are Mexican.


----------

